# Koolada mellows out Menthol



## aktorsyl (17/7/17)

Interesting observation. Well, for me, anyway.

I had some juices at 0.4% menthol. For my taste preference, that's pretty strong damn menthol right there. On a whim, I decided to use my other menthol "base" which is 0.5% menthol + 0.5% koolada. MUCH more mellow.

So the menthol went up, but still ended up being more mellow. Only explanation I have is that the Koolada tones it down. But I can't figure out why that is, if both have the cooling effect as a main property.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/7/17)

i think the koolada is just so strong it just melted away the menthol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl (17/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> i think the koolada is just so strong it just melted away the menthol


Lol. Not tasting strong though. On their own, 0.4 menthol is wayyyy stronger for me than 1% koolada. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PAM (2/8/17)

I tried the ice cold concentrate because i also love the menthol stuff. it gives that nice cold mouth feel without the heavy menthol taste. i just love the stuff. I put 2 drops per 10ml of mixed juice for a mild hit and 3 drops for n heavier hit. More than this on your own risk....failed that one and literately got a mouth freeze....eish LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/8/17)

I found a recipe yesterday (and mixed it) that called for 6% Menthol, 1% Koolada, 4% Coconut and 3% Sweetener. I thought the percentages a bit high but it actually works. Well kind of... Did not have sweetener so used Marshmallow. Not the same. I can not find the thread now but I found it searching for DIY Menthol recipes.

The Menthol did however not blow my brains out as I though it would. Possibly because of the Koolada?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/8/17)

Found it:



Petrus said:


> @incredible_hullk ,the dragon fruit got quite a nice smell, but I cant get the taste to get going. I have tried to increase the %, but no luck, yes I can smell it but the taste is dead.
> 
> My Coconut Menthol:
> TFA Menthol 6%
> ...


----------



## Vino1718 (2/8/17)

Have to agree here. Koolada mutes my recipes as well. WS-23 on the other hand is magic. That is my go to paired with menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

